# Grandma's Slipper Pattern



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

After many requests here is my pattern for "Grandma's Slippers" 

Grandmas Slippers

Knit with bulky weight or two strands of worsted held together
Size 10 needles

Cast on 35 

Row 1: K15 P1 K3 P1 K15
Row 2: K16 KFB1 K1 KFB1 K16 (37 stitches)
Row 3: K15 P1 K5 P1 K15
Row 4: K16 KFB1 K3 KFB1 K16 (39 stitches)
Row 5: K15 P1 K7 P1 K15
Row 6: K39

Repeat rows 5 and 6 until: (2 rows is equal to one ring)
8 rings from beginning for extra small
10 rings from beginning for small
11 rings from beginning for med
12 rings from beginning for large
14 rings from beginning for extra large

Bind off 8 stitches K7 P1 K7 P1 K15
Bind of 8 stitches Knit across rest of row

K 7 P1 K7 P1 K7
K23

Repeat last two rows until : 8 rings from cast off for extra small
10 rings from cast off for small
11 rings from cast off for med
12 rings from cast off for large
14 rings from cast off for extra large

K7 P2tog K5 P2tog K7 (37 stitches)
Knit across
K7 P2tog K3 P2tog K7 (35 stitches)

Bind off and sew together

I have also cut my yarn off long then threaded it back through the last 35 stitches and draw them tight as possible and then continue to sew up the front of slipper


----------



## Jennyw (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Wee Brenda (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you very much for the pattern. Could you kindly indicate the yardage required?


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you for typing this up!
I teach this one to a lot of beginners.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Wee Brenda said:


> Thank you very much for the pattern. Could you kindly indicate the yardage required?


The yardage largely depends on how tight/loose your knitting is and the size of your foot.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

One skein of Red Heart Super Saver makes one pair of slippers. I use both ends of yarn at same time.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you so much .


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Can you post a picture? Thank you!


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381452-1.html
Here's a link to the thread with a picture..


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

lupines said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-381452-1.html
> Here's a link to the thread with a picture..


Thank you,


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you so much! Very kind of you to type it up for us.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern. Appreciate you sharing it with us.


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing!!


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your grandmother's slipper pattern!


----------



## maureen ann (Oct 10, 2012)

jjschue said:


> After many requests here is my pattern for "Grandma's Slippers"
> 
> Grandmas Slippers
> 
> ...


Is this the adult size or childs ?? sorry, I see the answer when I read the pattern properly...DUH !!


----------



## Nooks (Jan 5, 2016)

Thank you for sharing this pattern, think I'll be abe to work this one for an elderly lady in our mobile home park. 

I've crocheted the but I can't stand the feel of them in my feet, diabetic, and they just hurt...like you can feel every stitch while wearing.
Against thank you


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you so much, I've saved the pattern to make at a later date, it's far too hot in South Africa to knit at the moment!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Many thanks!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many thanks for the pattern.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank you. Certainly do appreciate it.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!l


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern, I stayed up late last night looking for a pattern out Ravelry for this type of slipper. There is an elderly lady in my town who has made so many of these and gifted me a pair many many years ago. I really like, they are so warm! Now they are wearing out and I must make myself a pair


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Gonna try some of these.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for taking the time to write this out and share it! It will make many nice gifts!


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for posting this and for typing the pattern out for us!I'll have to make some for the family! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thank you for sharing grandma's slipper pattern. I will share and help some new knitters to make these


----------



## Dashiell (Aug 21, 2011)

Great, thank you for the different sizes


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Granny2005 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you. I'll be trying these


----------



## cmsherman (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Have to try them


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

Last two stitch counts when decreasing at toe should be 21 and then 19.

Sorry, I copy and pasted to save typing time.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

jjschue said:


> After many requests here is my pattern for "Grandma's Slippers"
> 
> Grandmas Slippers
> 
> ...


what is KFB


----------



## loremiko (Nov 25, 2015)

Mirror said:


> what is KFB


It means knit in front and back of stitch. So it's an increase. Before removing stitch, you take the right hand needle to the backside of the stitch, yarn over, carry the yarn through, then slip the left hand stitch off the needle.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

loremiko said:


> It means knit in front and back of stitch. So it's an increase. Before removing stitch, you take the right hand needle to the backside of the stitch, yarn over, carry the yarn through, then slip the left hand stitch off the needle.


thanks


----------



## ItsBetsy (Sep 20, 2012)

jjschue: Thank you for sharing  I have extra Red Heart Super Saver skeins leftover from another project that I will try to use for these.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing ☺


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

jjschue said:


> After many requests here is my pattern for "Grandma's Slippers"
> 
> Grandmas Slippers
> 
> ...


what is 8 rings mean.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

I want to knit but dont know what is the meanings of Ring at the end of pattern.


----------

